# Dec 21st roll call



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Being that I live in the future (21st in Japan).. I will start it off.

Present and accounted for


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Here!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

it is raining here....


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

haha Geo, I'm across the pacific from you so its 8:30pm here and still the 20th. I'm assuming central time is what the Myans were on so that is when I will start worrying!


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

lightgeoduck said:


> Being that I live in the future (21st in Japan).. I will start it off.
> 
> Present and accounted for


21st here in the Philippines.
I'm ok too.
No signs of doomsday.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Still here.

Not a single cloud, slight breeze, cup of iced coffee ohh ah it's *25°C







*


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm not worried. The Mother Ship will be here to beam up me, my slingshot collection, and 15 lady friends of my choosing shortly before the whole thing goes up in smoke. The plan is for the 16 of us to repopulate the human race on another planet.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Still here, as expected!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Henry in Panama said:


> The plan is for the 16 of us to repopulate the human race on another planet.


OH NO! Then I guess their calender wont be long either!!!


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Still not here.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Carbon said:


> haha Geo, I'm across the pacific from you so its 8:30pm here and still the 20th. I'm assuming central time is what the Myans were on so that is when I will start worrying!


I dont know, I read somewhere they were working with eastern standard time, since they enjoyed the eastcoast beaches... I could be wrong, I mean you can:t believe everything you read on the internet.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Danny0663 said:


> Still here.
> 
> Not a single cloud, slight breeze, cup of iced coffee ohh ah it's *25°C
> 
> ...


where is the "you suck" button when you need it


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

will be sunrise here soon. THERE ARE GREENISH FACED FIGURES DEFINITELY LURCHING DOWN THE STREET !!!

Oh no...just the usual crowd returning from the disco.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Yeah, we're all gone here. Completely wiped out. Happened so quickly...


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Still here for the time being


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Here . Heavy winds woke me up so here I am at 3 am.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

All good here last time I checked...


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

So far, so good.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Checking in from a parallel time line.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I made it! .... to work. TGIF!!!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

WHAT??? No end of the world??? Now I have to actually go buy Christmas presents. So much for getting by cheap.









HAPPY HOLIDAYS EVERYONE!!

Todd


----------



## muddog15 (Aug 15, 2012)

my family and i are still here.


----------



## muddog15 (Aug 15, 2012)

computer,,,,,,,,,end program..........damm it still doesnt work.


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ran out of coffee beans, having to drink this nasty swill, Starbucks Cinnamon coffee a neighbor gave me some time back. Gawd awful, I can't drink this, it's supposed to hit 10:11 AM local time, I'm going back to bed. I guess if I wake again all is well........if I get some proper coffee of course.


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm on here...this post proves nothing!


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

not here, not here...stupid fingers


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

in the front yard waiting for the mothership


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Bruno529 said:


> Ran out of coffee beans, having to drink this nasty swill, Starbucks Cinnamon coffee a neighbor gave me some time back. Gawd awful, I can't drink this, it's supposed to hit 10:11 AM local time, I'm going back to bed. I guess if I wake again all is well........if I get some proper coffee of course.


-Neighbor is trying to poison you!! 
-wishing you a Merry Christmas and some Maxwell House master blend!


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

well I'm still here. So I guess that's that.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Larry, my family started what eventually became Maxwell House after they immigrated from Lebanon. The Samaha family.

Funny thing is, I drink coffee made by my Italian friend Joe Ferreira. He own a roasting business here in town. Incredibly velvety and wonderfully smooth espresso.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Well I guess I am fortunate that I roast my own coffe beans,,,


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Spain's a great place for coffee if you're ever passing this way !







We like it S T R O N G here ! (and preferably with a shot of cognac or Bailey's)


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

lightgeoduck said:


> Spain's a great place for coffee if you're ever passing this way !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like mine strong too, Ruthie. I really presso the espresso down firmly. And I do a double with sugar and cream. I'll look you up if we make it to Spain.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

I am not sure where I am


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

Just a bit premature aren't we? It's the winter solstice on the 21st and the Mayan empire would be on GMT -6 (Yucatan Peninsula) so we have an hour or so, but then the north pole was at it's farthest tilt away from the sun sun this year two hours ago so... Funny thing is I can't seem to find a Mayan to ask???
Wait what that noise ... nope still here was only the cat on the roof.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> in the front yard waiting for the mothership


WHAT???? It was supposed to be just me and the 15 ladies.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Henry in Panama said:


> in the front yard waiting for the mothership


WHAT???? It was supposed to be just me and the 15 ladies.
[/quote]Maybe you misheard. Maybe it was you and the 15 laddies.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Man, I really hope Mayans are wrong. The thought of shooting and drinking espresso really sounds awesome right now.


----------



## superman365 (Dec 5, 2012)

there was snow on the ground this morning....(still is)














winter to me = death







!!! so yeah....Not here


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

Don't have any Bailey's or cognac but do have a good holiday blend and














so even though it' might not be the end of the world if I try hard enough by tomorrow mooring I could wish it was.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

What do you do with that, Phil, strip paint?? Sounds like an appropriate name. KAH!!!!! That's undoubtedly the sound I'd make if I took a shot of it.


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

Was saving it for the zombie apocalypse!
You mean you don't keep a hand painted scull bottle full of 110 proof tequila in your BOB?
It's ever so useful: for breathing fire, as disinfectant, zombie camouflage (6 shots and you blend right in)...


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

Akk, I misspelled skull! Oh well just a minor side affect I mean effect.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Yes yes, it effectively affected you.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Was touch 'n' go for awhile, but we seem to be here ..................


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

LittleBear said:


> Just a bit premature aren't we? It's the winter solstice on the 21st and the Mayan empire would be on GMT -6 (Yucatan Peninsula) so we have an hour or so, but then the north pole was at it's farthest tilt away from the sun sun this year two hours ago so... Funny thing is I can't seem to find a Mayan to ask???
> Wait what that noise ... nope still here was only the cat on the roof.


I guess you are right.... Of course the posters in this thread are the only ones that made it? Or everyone else doesn't have Internet in their bunkers









LGD


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

No mother ship yet and it's getting cold I'm going inside, they can pick me up during the next apocalypse


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow. My joke totally landed like a lead balloon. I guess I wont switch careers!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

AaronC said:


> Wow. My joke totally landed like a lead balloon. I guess I wont switch careers!


I got it. It was funny, but I'm already winning the talks too much award.

I just want to know how you got that lead balloon off the ground to begin with, and was it filled with laddies or ladies?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Ladies, of course!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

AaronC said:


> Wow. My joke totally landed like a lead balloon. I guess I wont switch careers!


HA, I had to reread it, before I thought you were just repeating what he said.. I read too quick I guess









LGD


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

Yup, looks like I made it also.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

The lead ballon was filled with money, and boy did they ever make some on this hoax. Movies, documentaries, survival gear. But they will be ready whe then real shtf event happens (if it happens). Oh yeah, Saturday the 22nd and still lurking about. Gonna go celebrate with a post apocalypse breakfast at Cracker Barrel. Cheers to all you survivors.


----------



## superman365 (Dec 5, 2012)

Whats all this white???????? am I in heaven?.......Oh.......its snow


----------



## drfrancov (Sep 29, 2012)

So nothing happened!?...I had my slingshots ready to shoot zombies, aliens and all sorts of other end of the world attackers!...These Mayans didn't know squat!...all kidding aside, I am happy they were all wrong...


----------

